# Melbourne/Sebastian Surf Fishing



## yooper (Jan 28, 2011)

Newbie here looking for some general tips on fishing the Melbourne area and maybe the Sebastian surf. I will be in Florida to visit and would like to take my Dad out to do a little surf fishing. I am not looking for secret spots or secret lures. I just want to catch a few fish while I'm down visiting my folks.

Because of what I've read about the crowds at the Sebastian pier I'd prefer to avoid that area as a newbie. I'd prefer to concentrate on surf fishing and try to be a bit away from the crowds.

My main questions are what time of day/tide is best? How can I "read" the beach to know where to fish? What should I use for terminal tackle/bait? Any help at all is greatly appreciated.

If we could catch a few for supper I'd be super happy!

Jason:fishing:


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, best times to fish are early morning and dusk, however you can catch fish all day. Also incoming tide is best, but any moving water will produce fish. A high/low rig with shrimp or clam is your best bet. Also a fish finder rig with a chunk of mullet or any cut bait will possibly tune you into something a bit bigger. As to what is running in the surf right now I'm not sure, hopefully someone else will chime in because I'm coming down in February for a week and will be fishing. Black drum, bluefish, whiting, pomps? Anyway good luck. When will you be heading down?

-Alex


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I am driving down Monday from Illinois and will be fishing daily from Sebastian to Vero Beach.

Plan to soak clam and shrimp for Pompano or what ever bites. I have a flea rake but am not optimistic about catching any.

I can't wait to try out my new Team Alabama 13-ft/Penn 525 mag combo.

Be sure to have a medium-medium heavy rig for casting spoons in the 1-2oz range at the ready.

i was there around thanksgiving and some great schools of Spanish mackerel and bluefish were coming through.

Another rig that may be productive might best be described as a Carolina rigged sinker to a 30lb or so leader with a light Clark's Spoon on the end. They were flat eating that in November

Where will you be staying?


----------



## yooper (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the info - it is greatly appreciated! What is a hi-lo rig if I might ask?


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

yooper said:


> Thank you for the info - it is greatly appreciated! What is a hi-lo rig if I might ask?


Its a double hook rig with a weight at the end. Google should be able tell you everything you need to know.


----------

